# Look what I found....



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Had a call earlier about a stray, starving German Shepherd. Went over and was able to catch the poor guy. Skinny, HW positive, full of ticks and terrified. 
Now what to do with him?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

REALLY BEAUTIFUL DOG! Be interesting to see what some loving will do for him...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww baby...Going through the heartworm thing now with my pup. It's tough, but it's worth it. I hope this guy finds someone willing to pay for his treatment, he deserves it!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Melina said:


> Aww baby...Going through the heartworm thing now with my pup. It's tough, but it's worth it. I hope this guy finds someone willing to pay for his treatment, he deserves it!


I hope I can find a proper foster home or real home for him. Still paying off the vet bill from a pitbull puppy I picked up last year.
I think he will be a "Velcro dog" in a short time. Within an hour of catching him, he was coming to me and allowing me to stroke him and cradle his head. Gave him water and food and he was very appreciative!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Isn't it funny how people like you attract the ones who most need people like you!! Thank you for saving him, I look forward to hearing the progress reports.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Such a handsome boy all you can do is love him and cherish him until your able to find someone who will also do it for him the rest of his life.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That poor chap - ticks and HW+ must make him feel miserable. Thank you Mary for taking him in - I hope you are able to find a foster for him soon. 
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awwww poor guy...lucky though to have found you


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> Isn't it funny how people like you attract the ones who most need people like you!! Thank you for saving him, I look forward to hearing the progress reports.


Jane, I am not sure if you are saying I am nuts or nice! 
This guy is really sweet and so happy to get breakfast and lunch today. He is going to have to learn to walk on his own though, because my back can't take another potty-break-trip where I have to carry him outside.
Hopefully in a week or so I will have new pictures of a happy dog to show!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG HE IS GORGEOUS!!!!! I'm sure he is thrilled you came into his life!.....what to do:ummm, keep him!!!lol....I no, I no, you can't keep them all!...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh poor guy! He looks so scared!

Is his HW mild?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

GSDElsa said:


> Oh poor guy! He looks so scared!
> Is his HW mild?


Very, very scared scared 
I keep expecting him to bite the snot out of me but noooooo, he just lowers that pitiful head with the doofus-wrinkles even more. When I opened the x-pen earlier he actually approached me on his own. 

The vet just did a direct smear that showed microfilaria, so not sure what his "full" HW status is. He needs a SNAP test for that, and also to check for lyme and erhlichia. At this point, I am just trying to provide care without breaking out the credit card. Hubby does not know this dog is even here yet, although he has walked by him multiple times. That is how quiet this boy is.


----------



## WarEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

I will def. keep an eye on this one..


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It has been a week, and this guy is really getting better! Only problem is he is very attached to me, to the point that he cries the whole time he is outside in the kennel to potty. He will most definitely need to be a house dog. (No accidents here at all!)
Still extremely timid around others but I have high hopes! (The photographer really unnerved him.)
If a reputable rescue has room (I know, joke huh?!) please let me know. 

Pictures


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is gorgeous!

If you were in Cali I would suggest the SPCA-LA in Long Beach, or the Coast German Shepherd Rescue.

Look and see if their is a SPCA in your state.

He looks like Dakota, a GSD mix at my shelter.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

There are rescues and shelters in Georgia, but they are always overflowing with lovely dogs and those lovely dogs are regularly euthanized. 
Fact of life in animal rescue in the southern states.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

No SPCA's? They only put animals down if necessary. But it may be different for them in Georgia.

Hope all goes well with this guy!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

What a handsome young man! Fingers crossed you are able to find him a loving safe happy forever home!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

He's so pretty and the poor thing needs care! He's so darn cute!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Handsome young chap - thank you for taking him in!
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

JessieWessie, Here are last year's stats from our local shelters:

"Pound" Muscogee County - Columbus Animal Control Center: 7783 intakes, 6093 euthanized (78%) 
"SPCA" PAWS Columbus/Muscogee County Humane Society: no response 


PAWS takes the "adoptable" animals from Animal Control into their facility. Adoptable meaning cute, healthy (Heartworm negative), and without temperament issues.

A dog like Rico above, would never ever make it into PAWS. 
He would most likely be euthanized immediately at animal control if an owner turn-in, or given 5-7 days if picked up as a stray. I will never forget animal control putting an entire litter of purebred German Shepherd puppies down on-the-truck because they were owner turn-ins.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

How's this guy doing? Have you found a potential taker for him?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

No adopters yet.... he needs some major socialization and rehab first. But since I am really only set-up for emergency foster types situations, it would be nice to find him a "real" home or a foster without a full-time job, children, and a houseful of personal dogs-- 3 of whom are in active training.

Having said all of that, he is making great progress. I let him off leash in my yard this morning and he not only "did his business" but came readily and happily back to me. He is staying in an x-pen in my laundry room, and has had zero accidents!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

all i can say is that i take my hat off and stand up and cheer for people like you who help dogs like this when they already have a houseful and commitments to their other dogs, family, and a job. thank you so much for heping this dog, it sounds like he loves you already.


----------



## Kiowa (Mar 30, 2010)

What a beautiful dog! Where did you find him? He looks so similar to my Kai, that I got from the Chatham county pound in Savannah in late Feb in a very, very similar state. I am glad he found you and I hope that he can find a forever home soon. Is there a sable BYB here just putting these dogs out around GA? What the...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Kiowa-- I picked him up from a backyard/vacant lot in Phenix City, Al. I think there are plenty of breeders (good and otherwise) in the area that produce sables like this. Even a Malinois breeder, because we have seen some nice Mals picked up.

Katieliz-- Thanks, but it is good and bad. Yes I picked him up, will do what I can, and he is safe. However, I get plenty of grief from people for not "having a plan in place." Problem with plans, is you have to know something is going to come up so that you can make that plan. Friday a week ago, I had a choice to put this boy in my car, or leave him. I chose to take him and just hoped that things would work out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is very lucky that you made the choice you did, and I agree with Katieliz, you are an angel!
I hope you can find him a loving forever home as soon as he is able.


----------

